# Just got the Oracle!



## jonathan.read2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Opening a shop (not a coffee shop) next week and we are going to be serving coffee too. We have the Sage Oracle as our machine and I've had a few cups from it so far.

Any tips or tricks would be very much appreciated, I've only had experience using cheap budget espresso machines before.

I'm not aiming to become a star barrista or anything like that, but anything to help better my coffee making skills would be so helpful!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Edit

I am a fool that can't read


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Think Nikolay is the only owner of a Sage Oracle on here?

Scotford did use one during a latte art competition some months ago, perhaps he can offer some tips?

Maybe also try youtube for some videos?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

i wasnt here!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

froggystyle sure is quick on the trigger these days. Things must be quiet at the moment?!


----------



## jonathan.read2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Please tell me you are not opening a coffee shop with an oracle?
> 
> What volume of customers are you expecting as the oracle will not meet any volume per hour at all . It is simply not designed to run all day back to back coffee making .
> 
> ...


We are not opening a coffee shop, no. We are opening a vape shop, but will be serving coffee. Not anticipating to have huge amounts of customers and to be serving lots of cups of coffee at all.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Opening a shop (not a coffee shop)


Derp my bad edited

What shop is it then ? Is coffee any bring to do with it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jonathan.read2 said:


> We are not opening a coffee shop, no. We are opening a vape shop, but will be serving coffee. Not anticipating to have huge amounts of customers and to be serving lots of cups of coffee at all.


Good .... Best advice get decent fresh roasted coffee

The oracle is pretty idiot proof - I used one for a bit .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Keep the hopper topped up with coffee . Get the grips setting the volumetrics up . If you haven't already book the white gloves service sage offer


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Need to give that machine the best chance you can to make decent coffee, freshly roasted beans, not supermarket tatt.

Watch videos on latte art to get your pours looking sweet, impress the punters.

I would suggest picking a nice subtle bean and learning how to play with the dose to get the best out of it, then move onto another when you know what you are doing.


----------



## jonathan.read2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Good .... Best advice get decent fresh roasted coffee


My boss has sorted out the beans but I'm not sure what they are yet. Basically it's a vape shop, we sell electronic cigarettes - but we'll be providing our customers with a lounge-type atmosphere and coffee would be great to serve. But yeah like you mentioned earlier its probably only going to be a few cups an hour. Although since we haven't opened yet there's no way of telling yet.


----------



## jonathan.read2 (Dec 16, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Need to give that machine the best chance you can to make decent coffee, freshly roasted beans, not supermarket tatt.
> 
> Watch videos on latte art to get your pours looking sweet, impress the punters.
> 
> I would suggest picking a nice subtle bean and learning how to play with the dose to get the best out of it, then move onto another when you know what you are doing.


Aye, we are not going to be cheaping out on anything apparently, I didn't pick the machine out but my boss seems to think it'll do a good job. I'm hoping to have a few hours with it before opening to get to grips with it. I think we are using Costa beans though, directly from Costa.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jonathan.read2 said:


> Aye, we are not going to be cheaping out on anything apparently, I didn't pick the machine out but my boss seems to think it'll do a good job. I'm hoping to have a few hours with it before opening to get to grips with it. I think we are using Costa beans though, directly from Costa.


Get better beans

These are poorly roasted and stale


----------



## jonathan.read2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Get better beans


Any suggestions? I'm guessing buying in bulk is a no-no as they need to be fresh, right? Up til now I've basically only used a nespresso machine and a cheap espresso maker







so I'm literally throwing myself in at the deep end.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where are you based there may be local roaster can offer you better


----------



## jonathan.read2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where are you based there may be local roaster can offer you better


Based near Maidstone, Kent.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Probably something easy with milk - chocolate sweet notes etc


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do you know where you got the machine from . Sage offer a white gloves service to train and set it up for people . This would be great for you


----------



## jonathan.read2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do you know where you got the machine from . Sage offer a white gloves service to train and set it up for people . This would be great for you


It was from John Lewis, we have had the machine for about 6 weeks now though so there was no white gloves service booked I'm guessing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jonathan.read2 said:


> It was from John Lewis, we have had the machine for about 6 weeks now though so there was no white gloves service booked I'm guessing.


Drop them an email - might help to have receipt

[email protected]


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Good advice on the white glove service / fresh beans. Sounds a classy vape shop.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

What on earth is a vape shop (assuming that's not a typo)?

Sounds like the sort of thing that I probably shouldn't Google at work.

White glove service is basic but will teach you the ins and outs of your machine and they don't leave until you are happy that you get get something halfway decent out of it (which it is more than capable of achieving with minimal fuss).


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> What on earth is a vape shop (assuming that's not a typo)?


In a nutshell...a shop that sells electronic cigarettes.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vape_shop


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Careful with white gloves service. It may invalidate your warranty using the machine in a commercial setting?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Probably a good choice for a vape shop, as the machine does alot of the work and the clouds will prevent you from seeing what you are doing.... Just press the button reach through the clouds of vanilla custard and hope there is a coffee there waiting

Not sure what maidstone is like, but any good independent coffee shops? They may sell you 500 g here and there of there house blend, it will be fresh and no need to buy in bulk and you support a small independent coffee shop.... Might be worth checking out.

good luck with it.


----------



## jonathan.read2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Burnzy said:


> Probably a good choice for a vape shop, as the machine does alot of the work and the clouds will prevent you from seeing what you are doing.... Just press the button reach through the clouds of vanilla custard and hope there is a coffee there waiting
> 
> Not sure what maidstone is like, but any good independent coffee shops? They may sell you 500 g here and there of there house blend, it will be fresh and no need to buy in bulk and you support a small independent coffee shop.... Might be worth checking out.
> 
> good luck with it.


Hah this is my thought exactly! But yeah we just wanted something to deliver and consistent cup of coffee, and that everyone can operate with minimal training. I've ran the white glove idea past my boss but I'm pretty sure we could figure most of it out by putting our heads together. As for the invalid warranty, not sure how using it in a commercial situation would invalid a warranty? As far as coffee shops go there are a few around, but the coffeecompass website seems a pretty decent source to me?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

if you are using the machine commercially, you will probably be selling more coffee in a day than a private user drinks in a week........


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Usually you will get zero warranty for domestic products when used in a commercial environment unless you take out a specific commercial warranty, often 0+3 years.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jonathan.read2 said:


> As for the invalid warranty, not sure how using it in a commercial situation would invalid a warranty?


Because most domestic appliance warranties specifically state that using it in a non-domestic setting voids the warranty. The machine is not designed with commercial use in mind and while you may not be using it any more heavily than someone in a home environment Sage will not see it that way.



jonathan.read2 said:


> As far as coffee shops go there are a few around, but the coffeecompass website seems a pretty decent source to me?


Coffeecompass is great if you like a darker roast and the associated flavours. If you're going to be serving milk drinks this might be a wise choice. Prices are very reasonable too.



Burnzy said:


> Not sure what maidstone is like, but any good independent coffee shops? They may sell you 500 g here and there of there house blend, it will be fresh and no need to buy in bulk and you support a small independent coffee shop.... Might be worth checking out.


I'm not sure a good independent would agree to sell coffee to another establishment without first having some idea of a consistent level of quality from that establishment?


----------

